# Kawi Mule 3010 owners manual



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

In short we are deploying and I will have 10 of the buggers to take care of. I've also been tasked by my supervisor to develop a qualification package on these so I'm looking for an owners manual to get some info out of.

If anyone has a digital copy of one I could use please let me know. Thanks!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I had a linked saved on my PC at work that had kawi manuals on it... but.. I aint at work


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

lol thanks P425. Its gonna be a little bit before we leave but Id like to get all of my guys qualified on them before we go


----------



## mrkd1 (Feb 27, 2009)

service manuals in SxS section.


----------

